# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Spore - Game mô phỏng đánh giá cao

## thuytrang128

Tìm hiểu 'bào tử' Spore của EA qua ảnh
Cùng với công bố phát hành trò chơi ngày 7/9, Electronic Arts đồng thời cũng tung ra bộ ảnh về game lớn nhất từ trước đến nay để giới thiệu thêm về quá trình tiến hóa mà game thủ có thể tạo ra từ một đơn bào trong _Spore_. 
[IMG]http://************/News/Sap-choi/2008/02/3B9AE21F/1.jpg[/IMG]​ _Spore_ để người chơi tạo ra những sinh vật kỳ dị mọi hình dạng và chắp vá, thêm bớt bất cứ bộ phận nào họ muốn.
[IMG]http://************/News/Sap-choi/2008/02/3B9AE21F/2.jpg[/IMG]​ Hình dáng của nhân vật sẽ như thế nào chủ yếu phụ thuộc vào trí tưởng tượng của game thủ. Nếu kiếm được nhiều tiền ngay từ những phần chơi ban đầu, bạn càng mua thêm được nhiều yếu tố để thoải mái thiết kế chủng loài của mình, không nhất thiết chỉ đơn giản như con vật "giống nhện" trên đây.
[IMG]http://************/News/Sap-choi/2008/02/3B9AE21F/3.jpg[/IMG]​ Khi thiết kế một sinh vật trong _Spore_, người chơi có rất nhiều lựa chọn cho các phần của cơ thể, màu sắc, hình dáng...
[IMG]http://************/News/Sap-choi/2008/02/3B9AE21F/4.jpg[/IMG]​ Các công cụ thiết kế công trình, nhà cửa trong _Spore_ cũng hoạt động cùng một cơ chế với công cụ tạo sinh vật. người chơi lựa ra các yếu tố từ danh sách được chọn và đắp chúng lên ngôi nhà mơ ước của mình.
[IMG]http://************/News/Sap-choi/2008/02/3B9AE21F/5.jpg[/IMG]​ Trong giai đoạn đầu tiên của _Spore_, khi chỉ được cung cấp một tế bào, game thủ phải định hướng cho đơn bào đó qua rất nhiều nơi với các cạm bẫy khác nhau. Nếu tồn tại đủ lâu, bạn kiếm được nhiều lựa chọn hơn để phát triển sau này.
[IMG]http://************/News/Sap-choi/2008/02/3B9AE21F/6.jpg[/IMG]​ Khi đã lên đến mức độ một nền văn minh, bạn phải học cách quy hoạch để các nhân vật của mình tạo ra một thành phố. Khi thành phố được dựng lên, cư dân sẽ tiếp tục khám phá thêm ra không gian.
[IMG]http://************/News/Sap-choi/2008/02/3B9AE21F/7.jpg[/IMG]​ Các công cụ trong game cho phép người chơi tạo ra cả những con vật vừa hài hước mà lại vừa kinh dị như thế này.
[IMG]http://************/News/Sap-choi/2008/02/3B9AE21F/8.jpg[/IMG]​ Để lên level mới, các sinh vật phải trải qua rất nhiều thử thách trên hành tinh trước bạn bè và kẻ thù. Dọc đường phiêu lưu, bạn kiếm được khá nhiều phần thưởng nhưng cũng đối mặt với rất nhiều nguy hiểm.
[IMG]http://************/News/Sap-choi/2008/02/3B9AE21F/9.jpg[/IMG]​ _Spore_ sẽ được phát hành trên cả PC, Mac, DS và điện thoại di động ở cùng một thời điểm. Hình ảnh trên thể hiện các công cụ bạn sử dụng với phiên bản cho máy cầm tay của Nintendo.
[IMG]http://************/News/Sap-choi/2008/02/3B9AE21F/10.jpg[/IMG]​ Còn đây là hình chụp từ điện thoại di động, giao diện game đã được đơn giản hóa khá nhiều.
[IMG]http://************/News/Sap-choi/2008/02/3B9AE21F/11.jpg[/IMG]​ Bức hình này thể hiện cảnh chơi của _Spore_ khi bạn đạt đến trình độ _Không gian_, lúc này, bạn có thể di chuyển từ hành tinh này sang hành tinh khác trên cùng một thiên hà.
[IMG]http://************/News/Sap-choi/2008/02/3B9AE21F/12.jpg[/IMG]​ Ở cấp độ bộ lạc, người chơi phải học cách kết bạn với dân địa phương. Nếu không, nguy hiểm sẽ luôn thường trực.
[IMG]http://************/News/Sap-choi/2008/02/3B9AE21F/13.jpg[/IMG]​ Công cụ tạo UFO cũng giống với các công cụ tạo nhân vật.​ [IMG]http://************/News/Sap-choi/2008/02/3B9AE21F/14.jpg[/IMG]​ Còn đây là công cụ tạo phương tiện đi lại.​
Tiền lệ thành công với series The Sim và các phiên bản mô phỏng tương tự chính là bệ phóng giúp sản phẩm của Maxis và Electronic Arts được game thủ quan tâm nhất ở thời điểm hiện tại. Việc được hòa mình vào thế giới của đấng sáng tạo và quan sát sự phát triển của những mầm sống đầu tiên khiến bất kì người chơi nào cũng phải cảm thấy thực sự “rạo rực”. 
 ​ Bộ công cụ   *Spore Creature Creator*  là bước đi táo bạo và cũng không kém phần khôn ngoan của nhà sản xuất, giờ đây game thủ có thể thoải mái nhào nặn nên hình hài những sinh vật mà mình yêu thích, sau đó đưa chúng vào dòng chảy của sự hoàn thiện không ngừng. Có lẽ bởi vậy mà ngay trong ngày đầu tiên ra mắt, số lượng các mầm sống đã lên tới con số kỉ lục: *250.000*!
Theo tính toán thì cứ mỗi giây đồng hồ lại có 2 sinh vật được khởi tạo, mặc dù nhiều mẫu thiết kế bị đã loại bỏ do vi phạm qui định của trò chơi (hầu hết là vì hình dạng có phần khiếm nhã hoặc bất lịch sự) nhưng đây vẫn là một bất ngờ lớn đối với *Will Wright* và các đồng nghiệp. Theo website GamesRadar thì tất cả những tài khoản cố tình coi thường luật định sẽ bị EA cảnh cáo hoặc xóa bỏ.
 ​ Người quản lí của Maxis (đơn vị sản xuất Spore), ngài *Lucy Bradshaw* tỏ ra “choáng ngợp” trước sức thu hút của Spore Creature Creator đối với game thủ quốc tế. Ông cũng cho biết thêm là những mẫu thiết kế đầu tiên cho thấy rõ tính cách và sở thích của mỗi người, tuy rằng phần việc dành cho các thành viên trong nhóm phát triển là khá “vất vả” khi phải theo dõi và đánh giá từng ý tưởng sao cho phù hợp với thế giới ảo của trò chơi.
 ​ Bộ công cụ Spore Creature Creator được cho ra mắt vào ngày 17/6 vừa qua và là tiền đề cho phiên bản chính thức sắp được phát hành tháng 9 tới.
(st)​download bản đầy đủ tại www.1kho.com

----------

